# unable to paste .jpg into Illustrator



## Andy AL (Feb 23, 2007)

Whenever I try to paste an image (.jpg from WWW for example ) into Adobe Illustrator, it tells me that "quicktime and a TIFF (uncompressed) decompressor are needed to see this picture" .  

I am using a brand new iMac with OS Tiger and Adobe Illustrator from the CS Premium Suite.  Anyone know how to remedy this?  Need to fix this ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 23, 2007)

Hopefully you are trying to design a website and that's why you're placing a jpg file? Sounds like your jpg file is a CMYK, corrupt, or in a format illustrator can't read. If you're trying to create a file for print then do not place the jpg file; make it a 300dpi CMYK TIF.

Open your jpg and make sure it's a rgb image. Set your document for RGB color in File/Document Color Mode/RGB.

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## simbalala (Feb 23, 2007)

Place the image. 

File menu > Place


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 23, 2007)

simbalala said:


> Place the image.
> 
> File menu > Place



Simbalala, he he, he already knows how to place...


----------



## simbalala (Feb 23, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> Simbalala, he he, he already knows how to place...


 uh...


> Whenever *I try to paste an image* (.jpg from WWW for example ) into Adobe Illustrator, it tells me that "quicktime and a TIFF (uncompressed) decompressor are needed to see this picture" .



If I attempt to "paste" an image I get exactly the same result he does.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 23, 2007)

simbalala said:


> uh...
> 
> 
> If I attempt to "paste" an image I get exactly the same result he does.



Oops I did it again (insert Britney tune here). This is what happens when you have a 3 month old daughter who likes to wake up 3-4 times per night.


----------

